#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  >  Το ασφαλιστικό "δεν βγαίνει" αν είτε δεν μειωθούν οι συντάξεις είτε αυξηθούν οι εισφορές

## Xάρης

Λίγες μέρες πριν τα Χριστούγεννα διαβάζουμε την είδηση ΑΥΤΗ που επαναφέρει στο προσκήνιο τις ξεχασμένες από κάποιους αυξήσεις στις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές ήδη από 01.07.2011.

Παρακάτω παραθέτω κάποια στοιχεία που συνέλεξα από την ΕΛΣΤΑΤ και το ΗΔΙΚΑ και καταλήγω σε ορισμένα συμπεράσματα βάσει των οποίων αποδεικνύω ότι το ασφαλιστικό "δεν βγαίνει" αν είτε δεν μειωθούν οι συντάξεις είτε δεν αυξηθούν οι εισφορές.

Εκτός βέβαια αν οι τρύπες καλύπτονται όπως συνήθως από το κράτος το οποίο βέβαια για να βρει τα λεφτά θα αυξάνει τον ΦΠΑ, θα επιβάλλει ΕΝΦΙΑ και ένα σωρό άλλους φόρους.





Κλικ εδώ για να δείτε το αρχείο σε μεγέθυνση ή να το κατεβάσετε.




Κατεβάστε το συνημμένο αρχείο excel για να πειραματιστείτε με διάφορους συντελεστές/τιμές.

----------


## milt

και να φανταστείς λέω Δευτέρα 30 να πάω να πληρώσω το Β εξάμηνο........πεταμένα..

----------


## Xάρης

Αν έχεις συγγενείς που λαμβάνουν σύνταξη τότε παρηγορείσαι με ότι δεν θα μειωθεί η δική τους σύνταξη. Όχι τουλάχιστον για τον επόμενο μήνα.

Τα πράγματα είναι ακόμα χειρότερα αν λάβουμε υπόψη μας την υπογεννητικότητα, την μετανάστευση στο εξωτερικό και την αύξηση του προσδόκιμου ζωής.

----------


## milt

παρηγορούμε όντως αφού αυτοί πληρώνουν ένα μεγάλο μέρος από αυτά......

----------

